
Nintendo provides updates on mobile, NX and the Legend of Zelda - pdknsk
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/2016/April/Nintendo-provides-updates-on-mobile-NX-and-The-Legend-of-Zelda-along-with-annual-earnings-1102529.html
======
twreactistricky
Nintendo is looking pretty bad right now. They've abandoned or neglected a lot
of their core franchises, made a strange first push into the mobile space and
are way too tight lipped about their future plans.

I just can't feel excited about anything Nintendo does any more.

